# Mr Frog (knitted)



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Here he is at last........

Approximately 22cm (9 inches) from top of head to bottom, sitting position. Knitted flat, head and body in one piece with a centre back seam, 4 legs knitted separate and stitched in place. The pattern does involve Japanese short rows for head and back leg heel shaping. Pattern instructions are written for 8ply/DK yarn, but Mr Frog can be worked in various yarns, but yarn quantity and needle size will differ from the pattern.

US $5.60

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mr-frog


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

He is adorable.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

So cute!! In my Ravelry library


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

so well done--adorable in different yarns!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Adorable design! :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh my goodness! He is so cute! Thank you for sharing pics of him knitted in different yarns!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Mr Frog is so handsome and adorable.


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

Magnificent


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Love it in green!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh, is he ever cute. I'd have to give him a kiss and see if he turned into a prince.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

OMG! Sharon, you've done it again!!! You have an amazing talent for capturing wonderful shape in your designs, and Mr. Frog is just outstanding! Love him!! :thumbup:


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Can't decide which I like best - they are all so adorable and look so cuddly ;-)


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Another cute frog.. nice work..xo ws


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

Love Mr. Frog! How tall is he in his sitting position?

Thanks.


----------



## CU Volunteer (Jan 25, 2013)

He is my handsome prince uh frog?????????


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Wow..now that is a well done pattern. Beautiful froggies and I love the different textures you used.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

a unique and adorable pattern


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Linda333 said:


> Love Mr. Frog! How tall is he in his sitting position?
> 
> Thanks.


Body length is approx. 22cm (9inches) from top of head to bottom.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Super cute!Amazing design!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

I'm smitten! Have saved this in my Ravelry library. Thank you.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

ooo Mr Frog is very coolxxx


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Love him - I'll be having that pattern! I've stuck him in my Ravelry library to be sure I don't forget. He's a honey and I've a stack of green wool in my stash


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

He's wonderful! Certainly the best frog I've ever seen. Well done


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

These are brilliant


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Couldn't be cuter.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

"Before you find your charming prince, you have to kiss a lot of frogs.'

WHO WOULD MIND KISSING THESE GUYS?

~~~


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

FYI - - Cross-linking to original post:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-328942-1.html

~~~


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I can't make up my mind. I love them both. I bet they both turn into handsome princes.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Cross-linking to a subsequent post:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-333632-1.html

~~~


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi, what wools did you use....



birsss said:


> Here he is at last........
> 
> Approximately 22cm (9 inches) from top of head to bottom, sitting position. Knitted flat, head and body in one piece with a centre back seam, 4 legs knitted separate and stitched in place. The pattern does involve Japanese short rows for head and back leg heel shaping. Pattern instructions are written for 8ply/DK yarn, but Mr Frog can be worked in various yarns, but yarn quantity and needle size will differ from the pattern.
> 
> ...


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

barbarafletcher said:


> Hi, what wools did you use....


First picture is DK yarn, second picture was a yarn that I purchased from Ebay because the colour was right for the project but unfortunately it did not have labels and the third picture is Parfait from Premier Yarns, hope this is of some help.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

They are sooooo cute &#128521;


----------

